# Pipe shop etiquette?



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

What is the proper etiquette for smoking in pipe shops. I know that with cigars it is frowned upon to bring your own cigars from home into a shop and smoke them. Does the same apply to pipes. I usually pack my pipe beforehand so I do not have to carry the tobacco with me. It is also frowned upon for someone smoking a pipe to walk into a pipe store and just smoke there? If I am going to a certain store, say Uhle's in Milwaukee I usually smoke their tobacco if I am going to be there and make small talk with the manager or the employees though I do not buy something every time I go. Alright, discuss!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am not a pipe smoker but I would say if you buy anything even just 1oz of something you would be fine. IMO it is just common courtesy to buy something if you are using the place to sit and smoke. Now if you are smoking a pipe and just walk in to look around and then leave then no, I would think you would not need to buy anything. If you are sitting around drinking the free coffee and watching TV then yes, I would buy something. Maybe some pipe guys will chime in.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Bring you own? Good Gosh, man, the store EXISTS to give you free samples! Didn't you know?


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

If you're a regular there, say, 2-3 times a week and buy something on a regular basis, I would you're ok. However, if you just go once in a while, I'd buy my baccy and smoke it there. Common courtesy I would say.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I would say it depends what you buy. If you have bought tobacco there in the past, or better, a pipe; I would say you can pretty much come in smoking what you want. Maybe pick something up every 2nd or 3rd time, or something cheap everytime, such as pipe cleaners or rubber tips. A busy looking store gets more business, so even if you don't buy anything, you simply being there and looking happy helps the owner.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Not gonna name names, but this is a small bone of contention with me locally. I understand that it costs money to have the big tv on the wall, and to keep the place open. I try to buy things in there from time to time, but if YOU as a shop keep aren't willing to keep a current and viable inventory, I can't be expected to spend 10 bucks every time I set foot in the store(that's the debit card minimum). Seeing as I have spent HUNDREDS of my dolalrs in the place over the last few months, is it really that gracious to me as a customer to tell me I can only smoke a product which has been purchased on that trip to the store? Put good products on the shelf and I will be in there at least every pay day to work on building my cellar. If I am buying all my tobacco from you, you won't have to worry about what I might be smoking in your shop. I have mentioned some brands/blends I'd like to get locally to the owners and I got the feeling I was sort of given the brush off. If that's the way you are going to be about things, I'll be happy to drive 35 miles to a much nicer shop.

All of that being said, I DO understand the need for "the rules", but it just doesn't seem to foster the relationship that one wants with their tobacconist.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I would never waltz into a shop, sit myself down and start smoking without buying something. There is always something you can pick up even if it is only an ounce or two of tobacco, or a pack of pipe cleaners but at least buy something. These guys aren't getting rich selling this stuff, and they didn't put those chairs in their taking up square foot space just so they can look busy. 

Now some places charge a fee to use the lounge, and if that's the case I wouldn't feel guilty walking in and smoking without picking something up every time.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

They're there to provide a nice sanctuary to smoke within, and sell product. By being a decent fellow while you are there you enhance the enjoyment of others- strengthening the business. 

Think on this; lighters, flints, pipe cleaners, soda, beer, etc... all provide profit. If it's anything like the music industry there's FAR more profit in accessories than "big ticket items" anyway... A soda here, bag of pipe cleaners there, czech tool every other month- it all ads up. I'd be happy to see scads of those customers every day.

On the other hand...
If you smell terrible, drink water in the bathroom sink, use up the toilet paper and don't tell anyone, and spend 4 hours emptying butts to smoke in your pipe and ask to buy half of a single pipe cleaner, after you've gotten done filling your pockets with complementary wooden matches...you're a either a vagrant or a douche bag- and probably not welcome to come back.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I wish there was a b&m around here that didn't charge $600 for an annual membership. I would love to have someplace to go and associate with other smokers, but my B&Ms (both the same company) don't even have chairs except for in their pricey lounge.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

cherrymax said:


> If you're a regular there, say, 2-3 times a week and buy something on a regular basis, I would you're ok. However, if you just go once in a while, I'd buy my baccy and smoke it there. Common courtesy I would say.


I would agree with this, and this is what I do with cigars and tobaccy. I buy most of my stuff there. Some days I just don't have money for a cigar, but I will smoke there. Most my cigars in the humi and my pipe tobaccy is from there shop. They also do not frown on people bringing in there cigars from home.


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper (Dec 30, 2008)

For whatever it's worth, there is a great B&M that actually has a fantastic pipe selection (Tobacco Barn in Lake Forest, CA) that is about an hour from me that I frequently find myself making excuses to "just happen to be in the area" so I can smoke in the lounge. I always try to buy what I assume is the equivalent of what a decent cigar would cost (and often more), whether its tobacco or accessories.

On the other hand, there is a cigar lounge in the very town I live in that charges an exorbitant membership fee to smoke in their lounge and they don't get a dime from me because I find the concept so unpalatable.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

A local bar that allowed cigars started to charge a "5$ cutting fee" for those who bring in cigars. I've never been nor do I plan to go. I have no idea how that would apply to a pipe.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

travclem said:


> I wish there was a b&m around here that didn't charge $600 for an annual membership. I would love to have someplace to go and associate with other smokers, but my B&Ms (both the same company) don't even have chairs except for in their pricey lounge.


Sounds like a business opportunity to me.


----------



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I usually do end up buying something while I am there on impulse anyway. It really is nice to have a friendly B&M that has a free lounge now that it is winter up here in Milwaukee and it was -12 with windchill today.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

RowdyBriarPiper said:


> For whatever it's worth, there is a great B&M that actually has a fantastic pipe selection (Tobacco Barn in Lake Forest, CA) that is about an hour from me that I frequently find myself making excuses to "just happen to be in the area" so I can smoke in the lounge. I always try to buy what I assume is the equivalent of what a decent cigar would cost (and often more), whether its tobacco or accessories.
> 
> On the other hand, there is a cigar lounge in the very town I live in that charges an exorbitant membership fee to smoke in their lounge and they don't get a dime from me because I find the concept so unpalatable.


+1 on the Tobacco Barn


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Lefty said:


> A local bar that allowed cigars started to charge a "5$ cutting fee" for those who bring in cigars. I've never been nor do I plan to go. I have no idea how that would apply to a pipe.


I didn't think it was still legal to smoke inside any bar in the US these days. Guess thats what I get from growing up in CA :hippie: When I first started to travel, I was shocked that every other country had very little smoking laws. Every bar was smoke filled from cigs. The worst was Taiwan.

back on topic,
I always thought about bringing my pipe with me to a B&M, but never had the nerve to actually sit down and light up. Mostly because I don't know the etiquette....


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish I knew a B&M where people actually smoked pipes there...I've never smoked a pipe with anyone but my friend who I got into the pipe. So for all I know I could be doing it wrong, and I'd never know. But I guess that doesn't matter, as long as I enjoy myself. 

You put the big end in your mouth, right?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Twiggz said:


> I didn't think it was still legal to smoke inside any bar in the US these days. Guess thats what I get from growing up in CA :hippie: When I first started to travel, I was shocked that every other country had very little smoking laws. Every bar was smoke filled from cigs. The worst was Taiwan.
> 
> back on topic,
> I always thought about bringing my pipe with me to a B&M, but never had the nerve to actually sit down and light up. Mostly because I don't know the etiquette....


List of smoking bans in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Precious few states left. I'm on board with bans in hospitals, airplanes, and pretty much all indoor public facilities -- hell even stadiums and ballparks at most -- but bans in bars was too far in my opinion, and it's left us with precious little recourse. Meanwhile decriminalization of marijuana slowly shifts ever-so closer to wide acceptance (no complaints). If anything would even overturn existing bans, ironically I think weed stands a better chance than tobacco on a long enough timeline that is, 50 years +)


----------



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses everyone. I am lucky enough to live in a state (Ohio) that still allows smoking at B&M's and go to school in Wisconsin that also allows smoking in B&M's. Gotta love it. I actually picked up a house cigar from my local B&M (Uhles) today. looking forward to trying it and looking forward to warmer weather to enjoy our hobby!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Our local B&M has a "livingroom" for smoking. You can buy a membership card for 15 € (I think it is for a year, or maybe a lifetime membership) and then you can drop in whenever you want for a pipe or cigar.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

My local B&M has an area to smoke as well. But being young and a pipe smoker i dont exactly fit into the crowd of older men. Plus ive heard em make rude comments behind my back. Not exactly the crowd i wanna hang out with. The person i go through at the shop is very nice though so i dont mind chatting with him.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Precious few states left. I'm on board with bans in hospitals, airplanes, and pretty much all indoor public facilities -- hell even stadiums and ballparks at most -- but bans in bars was too far in my opinion, and it's left us with precious little recourse. Meanwhile decriminalization of marijuana slowly shifts ever-so closer to wide acceptance (no complaints). If anything would even overturn existing bans, ironically I think weed stands a better chance than tobacco on a long enough timeline that is, 50 years +)


Georgia had the right idea. Ban it in restaurants that allow children under 18. Even I don't want the smell of tobacco interfering with my dinner experience. Quite frankly I think restaurants and their lousy way of handling smoking and non smoking sections are the number 1 reason we have anti-smoking laws. Back in the day I can remember walking into restaurants where the smoking section and non smoking section were separated by a HALF wall. So you are purposefully allowing smokers to offend non smokers.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Arctic Fire said:


> My local B&M has an area to smoke as well. But being young and a pipe smoker i dont exactly fit into the crowd of older men. Plus ive heard em make rude comments behind my back. Not exactly the crowd i wanna hang out with. The person i go through at the shop is very nice though so i dont mind chatting with him.


 You ought to go sit down and introduce yourself to those "old farts", you can learn alot from them. some of my greatest friends are 70+ and they know the ways of the world. I have learned alot from them. I jsut recently lost a dear friend who was 76, I miss him and his advice greatly. Don't take older men forgranted because chances are they've been in your shoes and know how it is.

I'm 22 BTW.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> List of smoking bans in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia If anything would even overturn existing bans, ironically I think weed stands a better chance than tobacco on a long enough timeline that is, 50 years +)


I doubt our Chinese overlords will permit that.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

That map is interesting, and just gives me another reason why I should seriously consider moving to Texas.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> That map is interesting, and just gives me another reason why I should seriously consider moving to Texas.


 Come on in, The water's fine!:yo:


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Me and my buddy usually go to a decent cigar bar once every few weeks. We bring our own baccy, but usually buy a glass of wine or a scotch. Like many have said, I believe it is courtesy to be able to contribute to their livelihood when they let you welcome you into it.


----------

